# need help with groundhog butchering



## Minimomma

The family farm is being overrun with groundhogs so last night I got a live trap and baited it with broccoli leaves and a muskmelon slice. I plunked it down by one of the holes. This morning there was a small hog in it. I shot, skinned and gutted it and put it to soak in cold water with some baking soda and salt in it. I have changed the water a couple of times today.

My problem is that I am having trouble finding the scent gland kernels to remove. They are supposed to be in the "armpits" and the small of the back. Are they at the surface just under the hide or deep in the muscle? Could I have removed them when I skinned it? Could someone describe them to me? Do they look anything like the ones in deer?

It appears to be a young, (this year's baby), female.

This is my first attempt at groundhog and I really want to know how they taste when done properly. Hope to be getting quite a few removed.


----------



## Ray

I used to eat the youngsters. Just skinned them cut them up like squirrel, rolled them in flour and fried them. The bigger ones are nearly impossible to skin just pulling because they were so though, so I had to use the knife in every inch of removal of the skin, then pressure cooked them. great dumplins. If there is too much on the bones for frying, bone them and cut into smaller pieces, yum. I never cut scent glands out of the meat itself?


----------



## big rockpile

The Glands are imbedded between muscle in the meat,little Dark pieces in Arm Pits and small of the Back.

big rockpile


----------



## Minimomma

thanks guys!!! I'll have to look closer.

I got a big mamma in the trap last night. I skinned her right after I shot her and it was easier than skinning a deer but I had to pull a little harder than I did on the young one.

thanks again!


----------



## littlejoe

I'm as unfamiliar with groundhogs as they come. but if you're looking for scent glands, they would have to be located right at the anus.

There are many, many glands strewn throughout mammalian bodies.


----------



## backwoodsman

Armpits are the main ones. Skin them soon as they are dead and they are easy. We kill 20 or 30 a year and we always have someone wanting one. BBQ'd i na crockpot all day is ahrd to beat. We debone the larger ones.


----------

